# TruGreen burnt my lawn... so here I am!



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

What's up TLF! New here and I have a couple questions. First a little background... Last year TruGreen burnt my lawn and after countless phone calls I think I have decided to do this on my own and I'm actually kinda excited about it! However, I know nothing about lawns so I've been spending countless hours on YouTube researching (that's how I found this forum). Anyways, TruGreen did treat my yard once already this season, so I'm having a hard time figuring out my next steps... I gave her the first mow of the year yesterday and realized I don't even know what kind of grass I have! Any advise/help would be much appreciated! Oh, and I'm in the MW (Cincinnati area). Thanks!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome!

Your lawn looks great considering the time of year and that it got burnt last year!

I zoomed in on your photo, and the grass looks like Kentucky bluegrass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome. Do you know what they treated this year?


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Welcome. Do you know what they treated this year?


So it looks like on 3/13/18 they put down Prodiamine pre emergent and a 17-2-5 Fert... I love how it says they covered my front and back yard in 13 minutes.... boggles my mind...


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

13 minutes? I can see that, they're probably using a sprayer that puts out a decent amount of product. These guys are really pressured to hit as many lawns as possible. Overall your lawn looks good now. When you say they burned your lawn last year, what were the symptoms. All over browning? Browning in some areas? When?

Its possible they did over fertilize it. Or maybe there's something else going on. If I was you I would get a schedule from them for this year (what are they going to put down and when in terms of herbicide, pre-m, fungicide, fert).

The pre-m (barricade) they put down is good. In terms of the fertilizer, hard to know how much N that was since it was diluted.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome! According to your screenshot they treated 4900 sqft but your profile says you have 3300 sqft. I would make it a priority to properly measure and map your lawn before doing anything.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

kevreh said:


> 13 minutes? I can see that, they're probably using a sprayer that puts out a decent amount of product. These guys are really pressured to hit as many lawns as possible. Overall your lawn looks good now. When you say they burned your lawn last year, what were the symptoms. All over browning? Browning in some areas? When?
> 
> Its possible they did over fertilize it. Or maybe there's something else going on. If I was you I would get a schedule from them for this year (what are they going to put down and when in terms of herbicide, pre-m, fungicide, fert).
> 
> The pre-m (barricade) they put down is good. In terms of the fertilizer, hard to know how much N that was since it was diluted.


Okay, I get that... Hence, the reason I am cancelling their service and taking on my lawn myself. I feel like having some guy who is only worried about hitting as many lawns as he can every 6 weeks isn't worth it. I am self educating and going to go the more personal approach and enjoy working on my lawn. Here are a few pics from the lawn burning last year. The burning took place mid may and these pics are about a week later and the lawn is already starting to recover. I couldn't find pics of the initial burn. A supervisor did come out and admit it was their fault that they had a "new guy in training" work my lawn. They took pics and everything. but then after that they messed up my billing for the remainder of the year and I just now finally got that correct. The treatment they did this year in March was half priced so they are trying to keep me as a customer, but I think I want to do this on my own and take ownership of my lawn... Perhaps I have the grass bug now, it just took multiple headaches from TG to get me there.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> According to your screenshot they treated 4900 sqft but your profile says you have 3300 sqft.


Makes you wonder how liberal the applicators are in calculating the area to bill...


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> Welcome! According to your screenshot they treated 4900 sqft but your profile says you have 3300 sqft. I would make it a priority to properly measure and map your lawn before doing anything.


So I calculated my front, sides and parkways to 3300sqft, so I am assuming they calculated my back yard as 1600sqft. I still need to do my backyard so I will do that this evening and let you know. I think my backyard may be bigger than 1600sqft.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Ahh, I see now. And this was in May. IMHO I would agree that the most likely scenario is a new guy not applying evenly.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@M_GEEZY MW check out finflotsize.com to determine each sq footage of lawn. You can do front and back calculations separately if you want. Most recommendations are going to tell you to first perform a soil test to determine pH and current nutrient levels, and then those that know more than me will begin to advise on treatment plan.

Do you mow, or someone else? If you are mowing, keep the cut height high and the blades sharp.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @M_GEEZY MW check out finflotsize.com to determine each sq footage of lawn. You can do front and back calculations separately if you want. Most recommendations are going to tell you to first perform a soil test to determine pH and current nutrient levels, and then those that know more than me will begin to advise on treatment plan.
> 
> Do you mow, or someone else? If you are mowing, keep the cut height high and the blades sharp.


HOLY CRAP! I really jacked up my calculations. According to findlotsize.com my front/sides and parkways together are only 1740sqft and my backyard is 2200sqft for a total of 3940sqft! I was waaaay off and there is your libral calculations by TG applicators @Sinclair


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice thread. Sounds like you've got all the right ideas. I'll just add that your location is on the border between the Northern zone and the transition zone. That might impact whether you should apply any more fertilizer later in the Spring or not. Members from your area with experience will be able to answer that for you.

As far as grass type, it's really hard to tell from the photos, but I can see why the person who replied KBG said that. It's also possible there's some Ryegrass mixed in, as I look at the photos. You can tell the difference because ryegrass blades are usually more plastic looking and shiny, especially the back side. They also tend to have multiple visible vertical ridges in them, whereas KBG does not.

Another thing that would be nice, is if someone could walk you through the calculations for figuring out the amount of Nitrogen that was put down already this Spring. I'll be honest...I'm not sure how to calculate it from a liquid fertilizer myself. I think there are other people here in the same boat. If I have time later, I'll look up how to do it and share it if no one beats me to it. I would not have expected them to put down more than a half-rate amount, this early but who knows.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't believe it is possible without knowing the weight of the product. I suppose if you knew the nitrogen source that was used... my head hurts. :dunno:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't believe it is possible without knowing the weight of the product. I suppose if you knew the nitrogen source that was used... my head hurts. :dunno:


They listed the amount of volume used. I would assume that was based on the stock solution that they mixed into their tank, and amount that was supposedly applied (knowing the hose flow and spray duration). I may try to figure it out later, and see if I get a reasonable number, or if we're missing information as you say. I'm not sure, like you said, if we have to know the weight or density. I actually tried looking up the number to see if I could ID the particular brand and get the spec sheet, but wasn't successful. It could be TurfCare; there are other brands that make liquid 17-2-5, too. Regardelss, you'd think it was between 0.25 and 0.50 lb of N per thousand, just guessing blindly, since it was an early Spring app. My head is spinning, too, but I want to solve this.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

I think doing it yourself is the best way to go! And learning about everything is just half the fun! You really can't learn enough about turf!


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

And I wouldnt trust findmylotsize. I used that and it said my front and side lawn was around 4300 sq ft. When measured with a long tape measure I calculated it to only actually be 3000 sq ft


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum M Geezy!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

100' long tape and Measuring wheel beat www.findlotsize.com any day of the week.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

And today we have this! Smh


----------

